# Sydney Taxi Industry - Throne of Power



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi Guys
Just a short video about Reg Kermode. Someone told me recently that if he was still around Uber would never have got off the ground in Sydney. This guy was worth $300Million when he passed a few years ago and those that knew him said that he had no formal education.
A great insight and a lot to learn ... your thoughts...


----------



## GPH (Dec 1, 2016)

Interesting stuff


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

cabcharge, the uber of the 90's, taking 10% of every fare..

they just weren't thinking big enough..


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

Can you see that during the last 50 years it was a smartphone that wiped out the radio service that CABs made so much money out of . 
Uber is just another Radio Service but electronic.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Waingro said:


> Can you see that during the last 50 years it was a smartphone that wiped out the radio service that CABs made so much money out of .
> Uber is just another Radio Service but electronic.


yes, a radio service that takes 25%

radio fees for silver top in melbs are something like $200 a month or 2.5%


----------

